# Power to wiper motor?



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

The wipers won't work on my 68, so I started troubleshooting today - I have what may be a silly question... 

First thing I did was put the multimeter to the motor. On the hot lead on the motor, I get 12 volts, but I get it all the time. I had been expecting the voltage to disappear when the switch was in the off position, but it's 12v all the time - in position 1, position 2 and off. 

So - am I thinking right? There shouldn't be volts reading at the motor when the switch is off, should there be? (Unless maybe some kind of internal relay or something?) 

Second thing, I pulled the entire motor, and even when I went direct from the battery, I couldn't get it to turn on - that tells me the motor is smoked. Don't you think?

Last - I'm thinking that I have a bad switch that puts power to the wiper motor all the time, which cooked the motor. I'm going to get a new motor, but I'm thinking I probably need a new switch too.

Any thoughts on what I did to diagnose and/or my conclusions?

I'd appreciate any feedback!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't have any idea...but since I too have a '68, I'll be following your thread.


----------



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey 1968gto421 - update from today... With the motor pulled, I hooked up the two wires that go directly to the motor itself to a battery - I could not get it to run at all. So - definitely a bad motor. I ordered a new (reman) from NPD. 

Today I also pulled the switch and started testing. I cant make any sense of this switch, other than I think it's jacked up.  The case around the switch has clearly been monkey'd with. I picked up a new switch as well.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan...keep us posted on how things work out..thanks.


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Give the attached file a try. i pulled it together from multiple sources to help me figure out my wiper situation.


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Here is the YouTube video link a lot the info came from:


----------



## Bredfan (Feb 20, 2017)

Situation solved...

I got the new motor assembly and got it all set up. BUT.... there's a firewall gasket I ordered too - it's just a 2" ring that sits between the motor and the firewall. Received the wrong one. They sent me the one for the same era Chevelle - it's like 4.5". Had to wait another few days for the right gasket because the old one was smoked.

I had been thinking that putting in the new wiper motor was going to be a 10 minute job - it was 4 or 5 minutes to pull the old one.

It's NEVER a 10 minute job.

The new motor has new grommets in the mounting holes (go figure) and, of course, since they're not 49 years old, they're a lot thicker. Getting the screws through the mounting holes, into the firewall was, well, I refrain from the editorializing and let's just say it didn't happen. I tried everything I could think of, but those little screws were just not long enough....well, not long enough to get any leverage with. 

So there's a flat mounting bracket that sits between the wiper motor and the firewall. The motor is actually screwed into this flat bracket. I unscrewed the bracket and took it out - with both the motor AND the mounting bracket off, I was able to get enough leverage on the tiny screws to attached the motor to the bracket.

Last step - get the motor already attached to the mounting bracket screwed into the firewall. 

Another pain in the a**.

The top screw is tucked up super close to the top edge of the firewall and it's damn near the middle...I got to it basically laying across the entire engine from the front. And yes - I dropped the f**kin screw like 3 times. Dropping a tiny screw into the engine compartment just back behind the distributor sucks. It's like an evil black hole of despair.

Anyway - 6 screws took me like an hour to get in.

Yes, I paused a few times to wonder if I am cut out for this hobby. 

Anyway, after all was done, I turned my new switch and the old wipers came to life. They even park the way they're supposed to.

Summary for 68 Wiper Motors:

- Remove the mounting bracket under wiper motor to before mounting to firewall.
- Get a nice long hex driver handle to get that top screw in place
- The switch is super cheap, so if you replace the motor assembly, replace the switch too - I think the switch cooked the motor.

So.... all's well that ends well....


----------

